# looking for help stocking a colorful 80g Tall tank.



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey there guys and gals. im pretty sure my oscars, and SA cichlids have given me the cichlid itch. im getting a 80g tall for free this week and am looking for an idea for stocking. im going to be running white sand and rocks on the bottom

i was thinking of going to the smaller side of cichlids due to the footprint of the 80g 48x14 but its nice that is 30 tall

i was either thinking of doing a Neolamprologus tank with different types, lelupis, brichardis, multis etc. or doing a mixed Peacock tank?

a friend told me this tank would make a good Haplochromines tank because they like deeper water?

just looking for opinions and ideas.

thanks alot in advance


Edit. 
on a side note. my mom and step dad breed cichlids and have tons babies of all the following which i could get dirt cheap. lol

Electric Yellow Lab
OB Peacock
Red Top Trewanese
Long Island Elongatus
Red Zebra
Brichardi (Pulchers)
Lethrinops
German Reds
hap 44


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

well if you are looking for "africans" then be sure to drop by my store! I just got in LOTS of very nice fish and many that I have never had before! I have 180+ tanks at the store and more than 70 at home and I "ONLY" sell africans so you are bound to be impressed! MOST of my stock is F1 or line bred from top breeders... check out my hours on my website at www.finaticsaquarium.com for more information! good luck what ever way you go! thanks...mb


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll second that. Always a nice selection and great guy to deal with!


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

so slight change. actually picked up the tank today and its different dimensions. its 40L x 20W x 24H

this is gonna be a sickkkk African tank me thinks.

ill update more when it comes.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

So hows your tank ? Any pics


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm looking for 44's let me know when your mom has some


----------

